
Show HN: Calculate how much time you're wasting in meetings - adeolonoh
https://meetingcalculator.com/
======
adamfeber
Awesome tool - I surprisingly spent 248 hours in meetings over the past year.
Now it's time to work on cutting that back and only taking meetings when there
absolutely necessary.

------
jesshaas
I never thought about this until I tried the tool. Really interesting results
and definitely makes me rethink how I use my time. Thanks for the helpful
tool!

